# Castle Dale Pig Hunt



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a pig hunt that I went on earlier this year. There was 4 guys in wheelchairs and 1 wounded warrior. We had a lot of fun and the meat sure tastes good. I think this hunt is a little better than the one in Brigham City.

We spotted two pigs down below from the plateau that we are on so we moved down to get a little closer look. We got two hunters in position and they both downed there pigs after several shots. My Dad and I then went up the road about a mile and we spotted two pigs 250 yds away so I took aim and I shot my pig in the neck and then he squeeled and shook his head so I put another one in his head. He then ran over by a fence line and laid down. As we drove up then he got up again and I shot him in the head one more time. They sure are tough buggers. I was shooting my 223 savage.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Pretty cool!


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

That is really a good thing, you folks did. All I can say is thanks for giving your time.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Bacon, bacon, bacon!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

looks like fun


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That sounds like fun 8)

So you gonna make some home made bacon?????? Mmmmmmm baaaaaccccoooonnnn! :EAT:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like fun, at least they seem to market this for what it really is; just a fun way to get your pork. The Yates deal in Corinne is made out to be a real "hunt" for feral hogs when they really just buy the old nag from the auction and shock the crap out of it the day of your hunt and release it from the pen the day of your excursion.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Glad you had fun CS. And I'm glad they put these out for this cause. 

But I know these guys and Huge these guys are alot like what you described. They used to have youtube videos about these "hunts" and they were complete fools. I know in one video they talk about commiting beastiality on one of the downed pigs. And the language the were using was not the kind I would use in a promotional video.
The videos have been taken down probably because the folks in the community got upset because if you searched Castle Dale on youtube those were the videos that came up.
Now I'm not trying to say what the did wasn't generous or upstanding because that is awesome but what they really do is not what you see here.


----------

